# Do you give lower rating just because they don't tip?



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

I haven't done 100 rides yet, but I've noticed that I don't ever get tips from the people that I drive to or from work. If a pax is nice and doesn't do anything wrong, I always give them 5 stars. Do you give someone less than 5 stars just because they don't tip? I've picked up a couple of different people twice this week just to take them on a $5.00 ride to work and did not get a tip on any of the trips. Nice people, talkative, etc...I'm sure I'll get them again and I'll still give them 5 stars. Is that wrong to keep giving someone that rating if they don't tip?


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

You have to rate passengers immediately after the ride so you would have no idea if they planned to tip you in the app later or not. You used the be able to contact uber support and get them to change a riders rating but they don't allow that any more. It was a big waste of time but some drivers on the forum regularly went back and changed ratings of non tippers.


----------



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

I guess what I'm trying to ask is if you drove the same passenger to work every day for 5 days and they didn't tip you once, chances are they are never going to leave a tip. Would some drivers then give them a lower rating just because they didn't tip. Or would you just not pick them up knowing exactly where they are going and that's it's a $5.00 ride and you know you won't get a tip?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

People who utilize Uber to get to and from work tend to view it as expensive. Consequently you don't get a lot of tips from those people. And yeah, they tend to be shorties as people tend to find jobs near where they live. We are on the edge of our slow season and these regulars can be great during slow times. I wouldn't ding their ratings if in all other respects they are decent pax.


----------



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

Makes sense to me. I personally don't feel like dinging a rating just because someone doesn't tip.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I know many people on this site think my rating process is egregious, but I give everyone a 4-star rating unless they are rude, inconsiderate, talk on their phone loudly, listen to loud shit on their phone (use earbuds, you idiots! I don't need to hear your stupid snap chat videos that are NEVER funny!). Those folks get 1-2 stars.

When people talk about giving polite, considerate people five stars it boggles my mind because people *should* be polite and considerate in your car - that should be a given. They are adults and why are we acting like they were doing something unusual by being polite and considerate in our car? There's something wrong with society when that is something we praise.

5-stars for cash tips. Back in the day when we could change ratings, I would change everyone who didn't tip to a one star, but now that we can't change ratings let's be honest, the percentage of non-tippers is practically 80-90-100% most of the time, on a good day tippers are 20 or 30 percent of pax but that's a rare day.

At this point, pax know cash tips get 5-star....i've had several women tip me in cash lately (they were five-star rated pax to begin with, so I had a feeling that would be the case with the rides.) They want to keep those 5-star ratings and I of course gave them 5-stars myself.


----------



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

Julescase, I agree that people should be polite and considerate in our cars. But I do have a question for you. If pax did the same thing,we would all get 4-star ratings. What I mean is the pax should expect that every driver be polite and considerate as well. What would we as drivers have to do to go from a 4-star to a 5-star rating. Are you also saying that if the perfectly behaved pax didn't give you a cash tip, but instead tipped in the app, they would still get a 4-star rating from you? I'm still very new to all of this and I'm trying to do what's right for everyone. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Please let me chime in here...

Tipping should be the norm, and every pax must know this. If they fail to tip in cash, they risk a 4-star, for ignorance.

A promise to tip in-app is not good enough. May not happen.

An actual in-app tip, unfortunately is too late. Not my fault. It’s the system’s flaw.

And by the way, the entire rating system is a joke anyway. Why take this so seriously?

So I agree with Julescase.

And I’m fine with a 4-star rating from paxs if I’m just providing a ride for them and not going out of my way to give outstanding service. Uber/Lyft just have to lower their standard and make 4- star their acceptable mark. After all, their 5-star rating is unrealistic considering the pranksters, druggies, drunks are the people they rely on to judge us.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> Julescase, I agree that people should be polite and considerate in our cars. But I do have a question for you. If pax did the same thing,we would all get 4-star ratings. What I mean is the pax should expect that every driver be polite and considerate as well. What would we as drivers have to do to go from a 4-star to a 5-star rating. Are you also saying that if the perfectly behaved pax didn't give you a cash tip, but instead tipped in the app, they would still get a 4-star rating from you? I'm still very new to all of this and I'm trying to do what's right for everyone. Thanks for your advice.


We're being rated on a completely different issue; if I drive someone safely from Point A to Point B, that's 5-stars. That's all they're rating us on - whether or not pax gets from A to B safely. If not, if I drive poorly or brake hard or if I'm taking wrong turns all over the place, that's a 4-star ride. If the car smells and is covered with a layer of grime, AND the driving is crappy and we get lost and I'm unpleasant, that's 3,2 or 1 star. But pax arrives safely to their destination? 5-stars...that's all they're rating on.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I rate 1 star every pax that tell me they would tip me. Only paxholes do that. People who tips dont tell me.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> I haven't done 100 rides yet, but I've noticed that I don't ever get tips from the people that I drive to or from work. If a pax is nice and doesn't do anything wrong, I always give them 5 stars. Do you give someone less than 5 stars just because they don't tip? I've picked up a couple of different people twice this week just to take them on a $5.00 ride to work and did not get a tip on any of the trips. Nice people, talkative, etc...I'm sure I'll get them again and I'll still give them 5 stars. Is that wrong to keep giving someone that rating if they don't tip?


If you rate 1star, you most likely will not be matched again with the pax. I give one star on the rare occasion I accept a pool request. Other than that, I do not give it much thought.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm a give five stars 90 plus percent of the time kinda guy....Kept giving an older lady a ride home from the bar every other night. Got tired of the same old questions she forgot she asked me about the last time. Then the "oh can we cruise by my ex boyfriends house." And then another time she got emotional and cried......And knowing she never tipped i gave her 3 stars one time hoping to never get paired with her again.

Got paired with her again a few weeks later....she talked about tipping (and indeed tipped) during this trip. But it was too the bar this time and not from the bar.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

As long as they don't hit me, call me name or leave there dinner on the floor I give out 5 stars


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

You should never rate a passenger a 4 star just because they don't tip. You should base the rider rating on wether you would give them a ride again and if so then rate them a 5 star and if not rate them lower. Drivers forget that the rider rating is for DRIVERS not riders. It helps us determine if we want to pick that person up or not.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Read this:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-new-half-star-rules-for-rating-pax.217473/

Basically, be just about perfect if you're not going to give a cash tip.

For the record, I did 5 trips tonight and all 5 got 5*. I am very lenient with my rules, especially when a pax makes a good faith effort.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Always tip your cab driver, pizza delivery, waitress, barber, ........


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Nah, I'll never down rate for not tipping. Although, if there are other infractions, I'd factor in the non-tip.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Once you understand the rating system is entirely arbitrary and a poor contrivance used to manipulate, you can essentially stop caring. Now that Uber has made it so riders cannot revenge rate drivers, knock yourself out rating however you feel is appropriate.

Just Another Uber Drive made a great point though about rider type. In my market, I essentially break riders down into 2 groups - tourists and workers. The tourists rarely use Uber, are generally friendly and tip far more than other groups. The commuters who _have_ to use ride share everyday because of any number of factors (poor public transport, dui, can't afford a car) typically never tip. The cost of all those rides adds up and it is expensive to many of them. It doesn't help that with upfront pricing, these riders get gouged and may be ignorant to the disconnect in driver pay. If rates ever were raised, customers who take so many rides per week/month probably should get some kind of loyalty discount.

I only have a few non-5s per week. If I were in a different market with entitled college kids, majority commuters, bad traffic, etc. I would probably have a different rating system. Therefore, I do not judge what any other driver decides to do. Remember, there are no standards so do your thing amigo. Just don't one star non-tippers unless you want to be unmatched with 90% of your riders!


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Down-rating because no tip; The driver version of down-rating because you needed GPS in a city you've never even heard of before.
*in that they're BOTH examples of NOT what the rating system is in place for while BOTH also being examples of inherent flaws within the rating system in the first place........ Rating based on personal opinion/arbitrary feels ass opposed to specific hard data; 
Ex. 1. Driver needed GPS.....OK, But did you DIE ? 
Ex. 2. Pax was a non-tipping asshole..... OK, But did she shit in your car ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ronnieg32 said:


> I guess what I'm trying to ask is if you drove the same passenger to work every day for 5 days and they didn't tip you once, chances are they are never going to leave a tip. Would some drivers then give them a lower rating just because they didn't tip. Or would you just not pick them up knowing exactly where they are going and that's it's a $5.00 ride and you know you won't get a tip?


Both.



mrpjfresh said:


> Once you understand the rating system is entirely arbitrary and a poor contrivance used to manipulate, you can essentially stop caring. Now that Uber has made it so riders cannot revenge rate drivers, knock yourself out rating however you feel is appropriate.
> 
> Just Another Uber Drive made a great point though about rider type. In my market, I essentially break riders down into 2 groups - tourists and workers. The tourists rarely use Uber, are generally friendly and tip far more than other groups. The commuters who _have_ to use ride share everyday because of any number of factors (poor public transport, dui, can't afford a car) typically never tip. The cost of all those rides adds up and it is expensive to many of them. It doesn't help that with upfront pricing, these riders get gouged and may be ignorant to the disconnect in driver pay. If rates ever were raised, customers who take so many rides per week/month probably should get some kind of loyalty discount.
> 
> I only have a few non-5s per week. If I were in a different market with entitled college kids, majority commuters, bad traffic, etc. I would probably have a different rating system. Therefore, I do not judge what any other driver decides to do. Remember, there are no standards so do your thing amigo. Just don't one star non-tippers unless you want to be unmatched with 90% of your riders!


If they HAVE to use rideshare, how on earth did they get to work in the past?



mrpjfresh said:


> Once you understand the rating system is entirely arbitrary and a poor contrivance used to manipulate, you can essentially stop caring. Now that Uber has made it so riders cannot revenge rate drivers, knock yourself out rating however you feel is appropriate.
> 
> Just Another Uber Drive made a great point though about rider type. In my market, I essentially break riders down into 2 groups - tourists and workers. The tourists rarely use Uber, are generally friendly and tip far more than other groups. The commuters who _have_ to use ride share everyday because of any number of factors (poor public transport, dui, can't afford a car) typically never tip. The cost of all those rides adds up and it is expensive to many of them. It doesn't help that with upfront pricing, these riders get gouged and may be ignorant to the disconnect in driver pay. If rates ever were raised, customers who take so many rides per week/month probably should get some kind of loyalty discount.
> 
> I only have a few non-5s per week. If I were in a different market with entitled college kids, majority commuters, bad traffic, etc. I would probably have a different rating system. Therefore, I do not judge what any other driver decides to do. Remember, there are no standards so do your thing amigo. Just don't one star non-tippers unless you want to be unmatched with 90% of your riders!


That doesn't unmatch you on uber.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Ex. 2. Pax was a non-tipping asshole..... OK, But did she shit in your car ?


Do you have to shit on your barstool before you hand a tip to your bartender? How about your barber? Your cab driver? Just following your logic.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

I rate them based on :
1 Fare (worth it or not)
2: Attitude

I never downrate someone because they did not tip, keep in mind some can not afford it...Some just don't tip. 

I always tip 15% to 20% (to the employee) but NEVER tip the business owner, ( I gave them my business, that's enough) some riders think drivers keep all the money earned...


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Do you have to shit on your barstool before you hand a tip to your bartender? How about your barber? Your cab driver? Just following your logic.


My logic is that none of the above has any ( as in ANY ) mandate on tipping. You feel like tipping ? Tip. But to use your bar reference; I'd like to see how long you last as a bartender who only pours drinks for tipping customers
* in case you forgot; we were talking about down-rating for not tipping, and not for shitting in the car. The point being that down-rating for shitting in the car WOULD be an actual reason too. I have NO idea whatever the Hell you were attempting to say


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

My point is: when a pax hop into my car, he/she should know what he/she is getting into- an interaction with a service provider. As customary in the service industry, tipping is the generally accepted social practice. If the pax is unaware/uninformed or misinformed on tipping, they are either ignorant, and deserves a downrate, or cheap, which deserves a downrate, or malicious, which without question, deserves a downrate.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Uber defaults to 5 star for pax. I'm not moving it unless the pax did something to warrant the extra effort to adjust the stars and chose a complaint category. That's two extra clicks. That's a lot of work! I don't get extra compensation for accurate ratings, and pax don't get punished for being ******bags, so 5 stars for everyone! *Fiat justitia*, *et pereat mundus!*


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> I haven't done 100 rides yet, but I've noticed that I don't ever get tips from the people that I drive to or from work. If a pax is nice and doesn't do anything wrong, I always give them 5 stars. Do you give someone less than 5 stars just because they don't tip? I've picked up a couple of different people twice this week just to take them on a $5.00 ride to work and did not get a tip on any of the trips. Nice people, talkative, etc...I'm sure I'll get them again and I'll still give them 5 stars. Is that wrong to keep giving someone that rating if they don't tip?


A pax who is a regular short trip and no tip, eventually gets the big one star from me. Not worth my time to constantly transport people who should take the bus. Best they stay 'outta my car. Also, ask any new paxs if they take uber often to and from work. If so and again, short trippers no tippers, bam! One star, see ya!



UberMensch3000 said:


> Down-rating because no tip; The driver version of down-rating because you needed GPS in a city you've never even heard of before.
> *in that they're BOTH examples of NOT what the rating system is in place for while BOTH also being examples of inherent flaws within the rating system in the first place........ Rating based on personal opinion/arbitrary feels ass opposed to specific hard data;
> Ex. 1. Driver needed GPS.....OK, But did you DIE ?
> Ex. 2. Pax was a non-tipping asshole..... OK, But did she shit in your car ?


True, however one learns to manipulate the system to their liking/advantage.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I only 1* for anon tipper once. He tipped the hotel bellhop $10 from a huge wad of cash for helping me load the bags. 

After I drove him safely to the airport and unloaded his bags with no help, did he tip? Nope. Hardly even sqeaked out a thanks. What a Putz


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I know many people on this site think my rating process is egregious, but I give everyone a 4-star rating unless they are rude, inconsiderate, talk on their phone loudly, listen to loud shit on their phone (use earbuds, you idiots! I don't need to hear your stupid snap chat videos that are NEVER funny!). Those folks get 1-2 stars.
> 
> When people talk about giving polite, considerate people five stars it boggles my mind because people *should* be polite and considerate in your car - that should be a given. They are adults and why are we acting like they were doing something unusual by being polite and considerate in our car? There's something wrong with society when that is something we praise.
> 
> ...


That can work for you since you are in a huge city. I imagine you won't see the same rider twice. Maybe you have had repeat customers but how often has that happened? If a new driver in a smaller market downrates every single non tipper, eventually, people are going to catch on and they will make his/her life miserable with crappy ratings/zero tips/frivelous claims that Uber will believe. I've had several repeat customers since I'm in a small market and I've never had any revenge ratings because I've only downrated a pax and couple times and they really deserved it. In summary..Jules rating system works fine in a city with 4 million people .I don't recommend downrating pax simply for not cash tipping if you are in a small market. Some of these folks are tipping you in the app but they still get a 4?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I had a pax that I drove to work several times per week and never tipped. after the 2nd or 3rd time, I started rating her only 4* because i knew she wouldnt tip.. Then suddenly i started getting fare adjustments on her rides because she reported "bad route" - since it's a literal straight-shot with no possible way to take any other route Rohit fixed them for me but I finally asked to never match me with her again.

Now I rate 4* for anyone that isnt at the curb waiting when i show up. 3* if i have to wait more than 2 minutes


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

IERide said:


> I had a pax that I drove to work several times per week and never tipped. after the 2nd or 3rd time, I started rating her only 4* because i knew she wouldnt tip.. Then suddenly i started getting fare adjustments on her rides because she reported "bad route" - since it's a literal straight-shot with no possible way to take any other route Rohit fixed them for me but I finally asked to never match me with her again.
> 
> Now I rate 4* for anyone that isnt at the curb waiting when i show up. 3* if i have to wait more than 2 minutes


So she "revenge rated" you as I mentioned would happen. In smaller markets you need her regular trips because pings through the week are few and far between. In bigger markets you have the luxury of declining people simply because they don't tip. New drivers come here for advice and they need to know that what works in big cities doesn't necessarily work in smaller areas.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> I guess what I'm trying to ask is if you drove the same passenger to work every day for 5 days and they didn't tip you once, chances are they are never going to leave a tip. Would some drivers then give them a lower rating just because they didn't tip. Or would you just not pick them up knowing exactly where they are going and that's it's a $5.00 ride and you know you won't get a tip?


Had a regular to-work rider. Takes me about 7 minutes to pick up. $3 ride. No tip ever. Now I just turn down the ping unless I'm chasing boost.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

absolutely. no cash = max 4 stars


----------

